# Best 40hp Outboard Tiller



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I have researched and checked on many forums but all information was 8 years old. Can you guys give your opinions on what 40hp Outboard Tiller is best for a 16' skiff hull under 400lbs. I'm on the wait-list for the SM Heron and want some insight on what you guys think. I prefer holeshot rather than speed I know this depends as well on the proper prop.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

What did SM suggest? They are pretty knowledgeable. They steered me toward the tohatsu.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I wish they would revamp the etecs, as I have had really good experiences with them. They need to redesign the lower unit and mid-section on the 40, 50 and 60. In my opinion, that is what makes these models a lot heavier than they need to be. That and offer them in a short shaft.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

If you’re going new look at Suzuki or the Tohatsu. I picked up a mint yamaha 50 two stroke for my heron and I think it’s one of the best motors for the setup.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

GG34 said:


> What did SM suggest? They are pretty knowledgeable. They steered me toward the tohatsu.


They recommend the Tohatsu. I have always been confident of Yamaha but wanted to see what everyone has to say.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> If you’re going new look at Suzuki or the Tohatsu. I picked up a mint yamaha 50 two stroke for my heron and I think it’s one of the best motors for the setup.


Is your heron tiller or remote? Is your Yamaha a 2 stroke or 4? i would love to see your setup in a pic.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I have been reading up on the new Suzuki tiller motors- I am looking at the 30hp. With power tilt/trim and elect start- they appear to be the lightest weight in their class - around 165lbs. It would be hard to go wrong with a Suzuki, Tohatsu or Yamaha in my opinion.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Most modern outboards are all pretty reliable. The differing options/weights/resale value is what sets them apart IMO. For example, the Mercurys have the all in one tiller handle that changes from F to N to R with the twist of the throttle handle, tohatsus come in short shaft up to 50hp?, prop selection limitations for the Suzuki, etc.

Just don't go buying some Franken-motor like the Neptune









If you are considering the 40hp tiller Tohatsu (EFI), why not get the 50? Its the same weight at 209#


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

If you want hole shot go with the Tohatsu tldi or any 2 stroke for that matter. They get up and go! I have the yami 4 stroke 40 on a SUV 17 and had the Tohatsu tldi 40 on a gen 1 copperhead. We ran them together several times and the top speed was the same on both boats but the hole shot wasn't even comparable!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Yobata- what is a Neptune?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Jpscott1 said:


> Yobata- what is a Neptune?


 Exactly! That's his point.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Jpscott1 said:


> Yobata- what is a Neptune?


Some POC that a buddy of mine bought for his boat. Completely unreliable and supposedly half Yamaha, half Mercury, but mostly half chinese knock-off that would leave you stranded without batting an eye.

http://www.saferwholesale.com/Neptune-15-HP-4-Stroke-Long-Shaft-Outboard-Boat-p/nep-f15bms.htm


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Don't have a dog in this fight, but wondered if this might be a viable solution...until I saw the price tag.

https://www.torqeedo.com/us/en-us/products/outboards/deep-blue/deep-blue-40-t/M-3207-00.html


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Zika said:


> Don't have a dog in this fight, but wondered if this might be a viable solution...until I saw the price tag.
> 
> https://www.torqeedo.com/us/en-us/products/outboards/deep-blue/deep-blue-40-t/M-3207-00.html


its also 300+ pounds WITHOUT the batteries. Total weight with 1 battery (I guess they want you to use their batt which is heavier than the motor) = 688lbs.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Those Neptunes remind me of those Chinese ATVs, Mopeds and 4 wheelers you see for sale. Total junk.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I didn't even check the weight after that sticker shock. 

Guessing the hole shot ain't all that spectacular, either.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

yobata said:


> If you are considering the 40hp tiller Tohatsu (EFI), why not get the 50? Its the same weight at 209#


^^^ That. Very little difference in price as well iirc.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I have a hatsu 50 TLDI tiller (40 is a detuned 50) with about 300 hours of bliss so far.
I just tapped on my desk...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

yobata said:


> Some POC that a buddy of mine bought for his boat. Completely unreliable and supposedly half Yamaha, half Mercury, but mostly half chinese knock-off that would leave you stranded without batting an eye.
> 
> http://www.saferwholesale.com/Neptune-15-HP-4-Stroke-Long-Shaft-Outboard-Boat-p/nep-f15bms.htm


That thing looks sketchier than gas station sushi.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember a time when we were all calling the Japanese stuff junk. They learned well about quality assurance. I know the guy who owns Mudhole. He imports a lot of stuff from China. He says they will build whatever you request and want to pay for. In his opinion if you ask them to build a Stella they can do it. It just costs more.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

yobata said:


> Most modern outboards are all pretty reliable. The differing options/weights/resale value is what sets them apart IMO. For example, the Mercurys have the all in one tiller handle that changes from F to N to R with the twist of the throttle handle, tohatsus come in short shaft up to 50hp?, prop selection limitations for the Suzuki, etc.
> 
> Just don't go buying some Franken-motor like the Neptune
> 
> ...


Well SM recommends on Tiller a 40hp and for remote a 50hp. But being both weigh the same is something that might work in my mind.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

elsillo said:


> Is your heron tiller or remote? Is your Yamaha a 2 stroke or 4? i would love to see your setup in a pic.


Mine is setup tiller and the motor is 2 stroke. My buddy talked me into getting an older two stroke over a new four stroke yamaha. He’s always ran two stroke yamaha’s on his Jon boats and switched to the 40 fourstroke and said he hates it cause it’s a slug compared to the two stroke.


----------



## SCFLY (Sep 20, 2016)

I had a tohatsu 40 tiller on my old SM Heron. Ran low 30s under load and sipped fuel. For the time I had it, I loved it.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I have Yamaha Honda merc and tohat all good motors. 

But I’m really loving my new Suzuki 

Can’t go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Because of its torque characteristics, a 2-stroke will always give the best holeshot. Among new motors, the Etec is the only 40 hp 2 stroke available, but it weighs about 30 lbs more than a Tohatsu. The best motor for holeshot would be an older 2-stroke Yamaha, which would also be the lightest. The downside would be fuel consumption and the fact that finding a good older 2-stroke is a hit and miss proposition.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> Mine is setup tiller and the motor is 2 stroke. My buddy talked me into getting an older two stroke over a new four stroke yamaha. He’s always ran two stroke yamaha’s on his Jon boats and switched to the 40 fourstroke and said he hates it cause it’s a slug compared to the two stroke.


Nice looking skiff, I was thinking of an older Yamaha 2 stroke for good holeshot paired with a nice prop. Loved your herons hull color what AWL is it?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

The hull color is shark. The only things I would change on my setup is remove the tiller console and maybe go a shade or two dark on the deck. It’s super bright and will blind you without sunglasses on.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Dustin2785 said:


> The hull color is shark. The only things I would change on my setup is remove the tiller console and maybe go a shade or two dark on the deck. It’s super bright and will blind you without sunglasses on.


I regretted adding a tiller grab bar on my old boat. It got in the way more than anything else. Hows the Yamaha 50hp running?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Jpscott1 said:


> I have been reading up on the new Suzuki tiller motors- I am looking at the 30hp. With power tilt/trim and elect start- they appear to be the lightest weight in their class - around 165lbs. It would be hard to go wrong with a Suzuki, Tohatsu or Yamaha in my opinion.


Call Powertech and ask them what stainless props are available for that Suzuki 30hp. They make a few, but all of them chatter like crazy. They don't even recommend using them on that motor. Suzuki designed a sweet little motor and then completely dropped the ball on the lower unit design.


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> The hull color is shark. The only things I would change on my setup is remove the tiller console and maybe go a shade or two dark on the deck. It’s super bright and will blind you without sunglasses on.


I told Rose I was looking for a dark grey with a tan deck, nice to know that was the shark color. I have in mind a grab console offset.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> I regretted adding a tiller grab bar on my old boat. It got in the way more than anything else. Hows the Yamaha 50hp running?


Motor runs awesome just wish I could put more time on it. Between my three year old and new baby I haven’t put more than 60 hours on it.


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

elsillo said:


> I told Rose I was looking for a dark grey with a tan deck, nice to know that was the shark color. I have in mind a grab console offset.


I like the grey but if I were to do it again I would go with the color that oneshotmike went with. Every time I see it I want it!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Dustin2785 said:


> Motor runs awesome just wish I could put more time on it. Between my three year old and new baby I haven’t put more than 60 hours on it.


Congrats on the little one.


----------



## Shicks007 (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a 30 Etec tiller with electric start and t&t on my Heron lodge. I am overall very satisfied with the performance of the motor setup. It’s no speed demon at 27.5 mph loaded up with 2 big guys, but it’s a very nice motor. 30 hp etec also comes with prop, tank and has a pull start back up.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Dustin2785 said:


> The hull color is shark. The only things I would change on my setup is remove the tiller console and maybe go a shade or two dark on the deck. It’s super bright and will blind you without sunglasses on.


Where's the PP platform?


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Where's the PP platform?


Didn’t have one put on it due to the creeks that I fish in. When I start using a push pole I’ll probably just throw my yeti on the back. Eventually I’ll add a removable platform.


----------



## newenglandfly (Feb 19, 2018)

Thinking of getting a 2018 Honda 40....any thoughts good or bad?


----------



## DONAGHUE (Nov 18, 2017)

Tohatsu all the way... 15" shaft plus power tnt.... ran a 4stk Sunday and was impressed.... it was a 50 but same setup as the 40


----------

